# Trolling Motor Issues



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have seen weak batteries cause a condition where the prop will spin but the directional heading will not turn.


----------



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

yeah that is what is going on, but i have been charging batteries all the way up before use.


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

FloridaFrank1992 said:


> I have a 80# 24v Minn Kota on my Egret 189. I have been having issues with directional controls and spot lock. I have basically just used as a hand controlled last three weekends. I have read that it may be due to voltage issues and I should make sure all my connections are clean and good, which I have done for the most part. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice before I took it in to a professional. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


Hi Frank.

Just wondering if you followed the Minnkota rigging guide for wire gauge, etc?

We put a lot of time into trying to help guys understand the technical stuff around power loss in their cabling.

We have a learning section on our website if you want to check out what we've published. We have a trolling motor wire calculator here:








Trolling Motor Wire Calculator - Golden Channels


Our Trolling Motor Wire Calculator eliminates confusion. Don't guess about what gauge of wire you need. Save power and money.




goldenchannels.com





And a video explaining power poss here:





Only other thought I've got is if your Minnkota is white or black. There are slight differences in the "salt" model.

Eric.


----------



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

thank you, i really appreciate that, i will do some research.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

The steering went out on mine as well. Replaced the steering box and it’s back to normal. Wasn’t cheap…


----------

